
Shell Productivity Tips and Tricks (tutorial for beginners) - strikingloo
http://www.datastuff.tech/programming/files-strings-bash-tutorial/
======
myridium
Article titled _How to Manipulate Files and Strings from the Terminal_ does
not mention terminal-based text editors. Brushing that aside, it also does not
feature `cp`, `rm`, `find` or `git`...

~~~
strikingloo
Hi! I'm the writer.

I figured git deserved an article on its own, rather than mentioning it in
passing in a bash article.

About cp and rm, I actually wrote about more basic commands in the previous
article, also linked there: [http://www.datastuff.tech/programming/terminal-
tutorial-more...](http://www.datastuff.tech/programming/terminal-tutorial-
more-productive/)

Though seeing your comment makes me think I could just combine both articles
into a longer one.

Thanks for the feedback!

~~~
myridium
Hi, I had a quick look at the post and it didn't seem that it was part of a
canonical series of posts. That may room for improvement on the website
design.

~~~
strikingloo
Hi! I made the paragraph mentioning my previous article more prominent, do you
think it's clearer now? Thanks for the feedback, this is one of the reasons
why I like sharing my articles on HN.

~~~
myridium
I must admit I really only had a cursory glance. I didn't want to read the
article as I already know how to use the basic commands. It's entirely
possible I'm just a dummy and didn't see an obvious link. I wouldn't take my
feedback too seriously, unless you receive the same feedback from others too.

I meant more that it would be nice if the website design itself clearly
indicated the presence of other related posts. This is about post _metadata_
which shouldn't be communicated solely in the post itself but also in the way
that post is presented.

